# "Seasoned" Fire Wood



## bigandy (Mar 18, 2012)

I recently bought a wood smoker (A LANG 36!!! but more on that in another thread).  I have no experience with wood smokers as I've used charcoal with lump in the past.  I bought a bunch of wood at the grocery store (mix of hickory and others).  The package said it was for smoking.  When I brought it home I noticed that it said the wood was "seasoned".

What is seasoned wood and do yall recommend it?


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes seasoned wood is recommend. 

Definition 

Seasoned firewood contains about 20 percent to 25 percent moisture content, compared to freshly cut or "green" wood, which can contain about 45 percent water. Softwood reaches good seasoning in six to 12 months, while hardwood takes a bit longer. During this time, whether the wood rests on the forest floor or sits stacked and properly stored at your home, wind and sun work to evaporate excess moisture.


Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## bigandy (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks.  I just consulted the google.  Rookie question!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Mar 30, 2012)

Bigandy, look at my woodburning101 in the WIKI section at the top of the page under instructions , it'll get you started as a stickburner .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun and...


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 30, 2012)

There are no bad or Rookie questions. We have all been there. Everything we do has been taught to us! We were all Rookies once!


----------



## schaydu (Mar 30, 2012)

Good question! I was wondering the same thing today during my smoke. My buddy cut down a cheery 40 footer a month ago and gave me ten rounds. Anyhow i split it and tried it to mix it with the pecan. I did not work out too well. I noticed that all it really did was produce a really thick white nasty smoke. I had to grab it and throw it out. The butts still turned out great though.


----------



## cliffcarter (Apr 1, 2012)

tyotrain said:


> Yes seasoned wood is recommend.
> Definition
> Seasoned firewood contains about* 20 percent to 25 percent moisture content*, compared to freshly cut or "green" wood, which can contain about 45 percent water. Softwood reaches good seasoning in six to 12 months, while hardwood takes a bit longer. During this time, whether the wood rests on the forest floor or sits stacked and properly stored at your home, wind and sun work to evaporate excess moisture.
> Have fun and Happy smoking


I prefer to have it under 20%. If you cut the wood into 3" chunks and split it it will, depending on the species, dry to under 20% in 6-8 weeks. Oak and apple may take longer.
 




schaydu said:


> Good question! I was wondering the same thing today during my smoke. My buddy cut down a cheery 40 footer a month ago and gave me ten rounds. Anyhow i split it and tried it to mix it with the pecan. I did not work out too well. I noticed that all it really did was produce a really thick white nasty smoke. I had to grab it and throw it out. The butts still turned out great though.


To what size did you split it? If you were trying to use regular size splits for a wood fire in an offset smoker, then 1 month of seasoning is not  long enough, 8 months is more like it, at least for the black cherry I use.


----------

